# Southern Meet (SolenTTeers) 15 December 2004



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update: this event is now the 15th December

Hi all,
Its been a long time coming but how about a final meet of the year. Venue yet to be arranged but I would like to get a good attendance for the pre-Xmas gathering.

Date : Wed 8th or Wed 15th December

Venue : TBA

Attendees: All TT owners in the South. (No excusses).

Please post you prefered date and any venue ideas. Suggest a short cruise followed by a pub dinner.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can't we have a Sunday meet? Cruise thru New Forest and pub lunch as suggested before. At least we'll have daylight. :?

Mid week's never good for me.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Fair point Andy.

Mid week or Sunday lunch???????............

(I need to check my diary for Sundays  )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

weekends are no good for me. But don't let that put you off. It's dark in the evenings now....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weekends are relatively busy for us on the run up to Xmas. Also we would probably have difficulty getting a table as well?

As for venues - we have been thinking hard and not come up with anything with good parking etc. Thought maybe the place we had dinner at Poole after the "Quay" event might be an idea?


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

I would prefer a weekend as it would be daylight as pointed out.

Sunday 19th *NO* good for me and I suspect so close to christmas it would be hard pushed to find somewhere to eat.

Either a run over the south downs of hampshire or a tootle through the new forest at 40mph!

Fairly open to the venue, where's John he usually has some good venues! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He's in Amsterdam at the moment :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank God for that. Let's meet now whilst he's away!! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Thank God for that. Let's meet now whilst he's away!! :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I must be one of his porn shoots. :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

jog said:


> I must be one of his porn shoots. :roll:


or smoking some weed 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just been sitting (near a canal surprisingly) in a 3 metre square bar drinking coke whilst watching my colleagues quaffing Heineken and surrounded by Rastafarian brothers skinning up....

3 hours of that had even me a bit dizzy [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

In the thick of it near the Hash museum(!!!) there are more stoned people than Woodstock 

Then there are all those ladies trying to get tanned - but with red lamps though...what's that all about ? They will catch their death ! :roll:


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Offer them the use of your heated seats! :lol:

You never know with the red interior lighting et al, you could start a new trend!

Just remember BetaMax is now out of date when you bring the vids back! 

Worth the trip?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

markebears said:


> Offer them the use of your heated seats! :lol:
> 
> You never know with the red interior lighting et al, you could start a new trend!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mark,

Got through customs OK, probably because the 1 Kg block of Lebanese Gold turned out to be OXO cubes and the tapes were Weetabix !!! :roll:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm okay for 8th or any Sunday (although Sundays in the lead up to Xmas are generally hangover territory).


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Jog? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Jog? :?


Think he has jogged/run off........ :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

No - still here.

Andy, if we made the meeting point close to you, could you do the 8th. It seems that most replies (me included) would struggle at weekends running up to Xmas.

Shall I ask Roland at GTT if he would host us again at his place or would somewhere local to Poole suit better. Personally, I can travel anywhere in the evenings.

I dont want people to feel pushed out. If we can find a time and venue to suit all, it benefits all and means a greater attendance at the meet and therefore a more social event.

Have a think about it and let us know.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm sure the 8th would be OK but i'd have to check with the schedule maker (Pippa)

I'm sure i can get off work early i'll ask the boss.

(conversation with self) "Can i leave early on the 8th?"

"yes!"

sorted :wink:

local would be good, but i'll go with the flow.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Have a think about times and venues and I will post tomorrow.

New Forest / Bournemouth / Poole cruise + somewhere to eat!!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Andy,
Can you reccomend anywhere to eat next wednesday.
I am planning to meet local to Southampton and then cruise towards Bournemouth.
You could meet with us at Ringwood or Christchurch (Mudeford maybe) and then cruise again to find somewhere to eat.

Can all those who can attend please post to enable a table to be booked.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

What sort of food do people want Chinese/Curry/Trad pub fayre?

where do we want to finish up Poole/Bournemouth?

let me know and i'll come up with some suggestions. [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Andy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just remembered that the food in the "Sir John Barleycorn" (where we will probably meet at the beginning of the evening) is supposed to be very good. The pub is at junction 1 of M27 so is handy for all to get home.

How about a cruise to Christchurch, pick up those coming from Bournemouth/ Poole and then treck back through the Forest to Cadnam.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Andy,
> Can you reccomend anywhere to eat next wednesday.


No - Not the 1st of December, I will be on the "red-eye" back from Nairobi


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Correction
Wednesday After next = 8th December


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm a happy bunny now (nah that's Easter, in which case a Happy Ruddolph)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am on the way back from the Paris Boat Show on the evening of the 8th December ( ETA Southampton Airport 20.55hrs Flight AF5869 ) so will miss this by a few hours , sorry .


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I for one, would like to meet up with John again, so how about the 9th?

if all are in agreement and John (& Helen) can make it?

can we have a list of possible attendees :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WHOAH ! Dont please change this for just me...

Helen is unable to attend (Andy Helen lives in Devon ! :wink: )


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well i'm not driving to f*****g Devon!!!! :wink:

but as you can see from the thread, nothing is yet cast in stone, so unless anyone has any objections thurs is good with me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Alright will keep me eye out for whats gonna happen here :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wednesday 8th or Thursday 9th good for me (and Julie), but not the 10th


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I quite agree. A TT meet without John is like Christmas without "Only fools and Horses".  
Unfortunately, I cant do the 9th.
Obviously I would like to meet up with you all (maybe the 15th) but if it is to hectic for you all then I will have to miss the 9th


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

14, 15th or 16th are all good with me.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm OK with the 15th


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok with 13 14 15 16  (Just me though...)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

So is it the 15th then :? :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK

Its Wednesday 15th.

All those in favour??

Let me know numbers and I will book a table.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Count me in  not sure about Pippa probably not.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK for 15th then....

Whats the plan Chief ?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Shall we start a list & firm up on route and times?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry guys been a bit bogged down.

Wednesday 15th December.

Start / meet at Sir John Barleycorn (Junction 1 M27)
Leave pub at 7p.m. through Lyndhurst then on to A35 all the way to Mudeford.

Wait for those from the Bournemouth / Poole area until approx 8p.m.
leave Mudeford this time following the coast road in the direction of Lymington, cut the corner off and head towards Brockenhurst, then Lynhust and then Cadnam. I will book a table when the numbers are known at the Coach and Horses pub / restaurant, Southampton Road Cadnam. I hope this is OK with all.

Meeting at Sir John Barleycorn
Me + Mrs Jog Confirmed
TTotal Confirmed
MighTy Tee +1 Confirmed
AudiTT260bhp + Mrs Confirmed
Wilbur 101 + Mrs Confirmed
JRV TBC

Meeting at Mudeford
Digimeister Confirmed
Markebears Confirmed


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Yep count me in for 15th! Will keep an eye out for timings and exact location etc.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Mark,

Can those who are not confirmed or those that have not committed but would like to come, please let me know.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Me and Mrs AudiTT260bhp please.

Cheers for pm Jog.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice one Neil,
If your like me, you may drink enough beer to let the Mrs drive home.
(I could be in trouble now :wink: )


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'll be there, as will Mrs "Backup Driver" Wilbur101

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jog said:


> Nice one Neil,
> If your like me, you may drink enough beer to let the Mrs drive home.
> (I could be in trouble now :wink: )





> I'll be there, as will Mrs "Backup Driver" Wilbur101


Great idea, [smiley=idea2.gif] will try & persuade Mrs Digi to tag along


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice one. She can give us all a lift home! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I will bring a photo of Helen then.... :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

It got a bit complicated trying to book various resaurants in the area, mainly because we will be eating late and as its Christmas they also wanted deposits. :?

I have booked a table at the Sir John Barleycorn. They stop serving food at 9.30 so I have booked the table for 9.00pm.

I hope this is OK for all. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Are we too late to get in???????

Gina and I will drive straight to the pub for 9pm as we will be travelling down from London!

Hope this is ok?

JRV


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Starsky and Hutch re-united again then !


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Lol!!!

Sorry but having thought about it I don't actually think Gina and I will be back in time for the meal, we'll try and get back and at least have a drink with everyone.

Have a nice meal and hopefully see you there!

JRV


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Will do my best to get there for 9pm if I can get away from work

Please excuse the blatant plug following..

For all those in the Bournemouth/Poole area, my new bar / restaurant, called Sixty One, will be opening in Bournemouth in the new year Jan-Feb. 100 seat restaurant serving modern english / french cuisine with 250 capacity bar, opposite Royal Bath Hotel on Westover Road.

If anyone from the owners club would like to come to the free VIP opening night (we were aiming for 14/15th Jan, unlikely now) contact me through the site and I will put the free tickets with the confirmed opening night in the post. As we only have 500 tickets demand will be high, so get your replies in early!! I will also swing a discount on certain nights to TTOC members.

Hope to see some of you on the 15th, if not come along to the opening night!

Russ (BoogerTTman)


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Hopefully see you tomorrow night, but put me down for a couple of tickets to the opening night of Sixty One. Always on the lookout for a new venue...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Due to being called in to work later tonight, I am not going to be able to make this festive gathering.

Mrs 260 will be most upset as she was looking forward to the event and, having just got in to work, I haven't had the pleasure of informing her yet, (thought it too early to call and thought I'd tell you guys first! :wink: ).

Really sorry but hope we can catch up if there's a New Year cruise taking place anywhere.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all,

been away on business over the last few days so just catching up.

Shame you cant come now Neil 

Russ, Shaun and Gina - hope to see you all for a drink at least tonight.

See you at TSJB just before 7p.m. tonight.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Put me down for a couple of tickets BoogerTTman [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

where are we meeting @ Mudeford?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

In the main quay carpark


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Any chance of a map? not overly familiar with Mudeford :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A larger map:
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... imap.y=143
More detail. head for the car park (blue P) to the east of Christchurch harbour.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=527


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Leaving by 8pm from the Car Park at Mudeford then.

See you all later


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

See you there Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Any chance of a map? not overly familiar with Mudeford :?


An Estate Agent who doesn't know his local area.... Tut Tut


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of a map? not overly familiar with Mudeford :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I work in Poole, Richard. I know how to get to mudeford, but was uncertain as to which car park.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh dear, have just left a message on Mark's mobile ( please send me your new one !) and spoken with Richard - a cold is making me feel very rough and worse as the day goes on, sniff sniff <--- real effects.

Sorry guys hope you all have a good time, sorry I couldnt be with you .But the last thing I would want to do is pass on these germs especially as Christmas is nearly here, take care all and have a very happy Christmas

John


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Big thanks to Mark for organizing last night.

Although not a huge turnout a great evening, with really nice people, thoroughly enjoyable [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Big thanks to Mark for organizing last night.
> 
> Although not a huge turnout a great evening, with really nice people, thoroughly enjoyable [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Seconded - very enjoyable evening.

Andy - it's not the quantity, but the quality that counts :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Andrea and i had a great evening. Thanks to those that came. What a nice bunch of people you are.
Merry Christmas - hope to see you all at the January meet.


----------

